# Three Teat Treat



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey, I have a ND Doe named Pheobe who is a gorgeous sun-kissed gold. She has lovely conformation and a sweet nature. She kidded two beautiful twins, a doeling and a buckling. BUT she has an extra teat. My question is this; we are registering her doeling (Rosie) as a grade since Momma can't be registered. So How can I get her lines pure/how many breedings will it take until her lines are pure? Pheobe is a great momma and Rosie is beautiful, but should I refrain from breeding her simply because she can't be registered?

Also, recently I've noticed some small bald spots on her back in a perfect circle around from one side to the other over the top. They are scaly and hair hasn't grown back, but they aren't raw. I'm trying to figure if she did them her self or if her pen mate pulled out her hair in a status disagreement. My herd queen can be pretty aggressive when it comes to other goats that aren't her kids and small children who for some reason seem threatening, but it also seems like Pheobe could perfectly reach each spot herself. . . what can I do? I don't have any good pictures of the marks at the moment....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome if I haven't said hello yet. :wave: 

Sorry but there is no way of breeding it out of her. Since she is a dairy breed I personally wouldn't breed her. Here is the situation her kids will all carry the gene for the extra teat. Some will have a extra teat themselves some will not show it but all will carry it. Those that don't show it if bred to another goat that carries the gene will produce some kids with it again it may not be shown. If you really want to breed her I would say wether all boys born from her and any females well that gets hard also because even if you make the buyer very aware and sell them as pet only they could be resold to a unsuspecting buyer. Either way the kids should never be registered unless as a wether. This is just my opinion and if they were a meat or fiber not a dairy breed I would feel differently. 

The bald spot you are talking about would help if you can get a photo. It kinda sounds like ringworm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Welcome if I haven't said hello yet. :wave:
> 
> Sorry but there is no way of breeding it out of her. Since she is a dairy breed I personally wouldn't breed her. Here is the situation her kids will all carry the gene for the extra teat. Some will have a extra teat themselves some will not show it but all will carry it. Those that don't show it if bred to another goat that carries the gene will produce some kids with it again it may not be shown. If you really want to breed her I would say wether all boys born from her and any females well that gets hard also because even if you make the buyer very aware and sell them as pet only they could be resold to a unsuspecting buyer. Either way the kids should never be registered unless as a wether. This is just my opinion and if they were a meat or fiber not a dairy breed I would feel differently.
> 
> The bald spot you are talking about would help if you can get a photo. It kinda sounds like ringworm.


I agree..

With that breed.. it isn't good to have extra teats..... Logan said it all ... :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome, also. I love your pictures. 

I think it sounds like ringworm too, my vet says if you treat it it will be gone in two months and if you don't it will be gone in two months. It is supposedly contagious, but I have never gotten it. I have one line of goats that gets a little of it usually once a year around now, not all of them, and the rest don't. It is definitely not the worst thing that can happen. But you can't get a health certificate if you need it while they have it. 

Multiple teats are usually completely unacceptable for dairy goats, sadly. I put a beautiful buck in the freezer over them. 

Jan


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So I got some pictures of Pheobe's patches. And we looked up ringworm but it doesn't look quite right... Well anyway, tell me what you think, here are the pictures








Here's an overview of her back so you can see how they are laid out








Another view, the position on the back makes me wonder if its her scratching at bug bites








close up of some of them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The one on her shoulder could be from where she had a CD/T injection...I have a couple like that.
The ones on her back are likely from her rubbing up against something as she goes under it...are there any benches or is the doorway to their house low enough for her to rub on?


I wanted to add that Phoebe's doeling can't be registered as a "grade ND"...with ADGA, AGS and NDGA, they have to be purebred. The only registry that you can register ND goats that are not able to be registered with the above mentioned 3 would be The National Miniature Goat Association...NMGA and then they would be registered as Foundation and not purebred.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does look like she has been rubbing on something....

Is she itching alot ?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't seen her scratching those particular spots super aggressively, and she scratches and rubs about as much as my other goats. We don't have anything short enough for her to be using, unless she found a tree branch down in the tree area that she likes. I've seen my Alpine use a few of those to scratch her face. But my ND is quite the acrobatic bender. I've seen her scratch at her udder from a partial sitting position. And she squats SO low to pee. She's also getting a bit pudgy, but her hair seems thin all around. . .. what can I do about the patches she has?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe try some mineral oil on those spots.... the skin appears to look dry...

If she isn't itching it most likely not... lice or ringworm...


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll try some mineral oil and let you guys know how it turns out


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :hug:


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

To go along with the extra Teat thing is it always a bad thing?

My Lucy has 4 teats. 2 are normal size and the other 2 are small. I was told to just watch her if she ever gets pregnant to see if shes going to have milk


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Sorry but there is no way of breeding it out of her. Since she is a dairy breed I personally wouldn't breed her. Here is the situation her kids will all carry the gene for the extra teat. Some will have a extra teat themselves some will not show it but all will carry it. Those that don't show it if bred to another goat that carries the gene will produce some kids with it again it may not be shown. If you really want to breed her I would say wether all boys born from her and any females well that gets hard also because even if you make the buyer very aware and sell them as pet only they could be resold to a unsuspecting buyer. Either way the kids should never be registered unless as a wether. This is just my opinion and if they were a meat or fiber not a dairy breed I would feel differently.


So like I said here it depends on the breed. Are your goats fiber or meat goats? If yes it may be ok as long as the kids can eat fine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With Dairy goats, the preferred number is 2...any more than that and the doe could have issues with being milked or even feeding kids...and because a dairy goat should have just 2 teats, any kids from her can pass it along and should be considered pets due to the defect.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> To go along with the extra Teat thing is it always a bad thing?
> 
> My Lucy has 4 teats. 2 are normal size and the other 2 are small. I was told to just watch her if she ever gets pregnant to see if shes going to have milk


 If she is boer it is OK to have 2x2 working teats..... but other breeds it is frowned upon.... :hug:


----------

